# Computer Crash!!!!!!



## Mike (Dec 31, 2015)

This is a follow-up of my previous post about my
PC acting up.

Last night I couldn't shut it down, even holding in
the button on the box didn't work, every time I let
it go, the machine started up again, I did get to stop
after a while.

This morning it wouldn't start, I tried a few times till
I got a message telling me that there was something
wrong with it and that I would have to do a repair.

I backed up all my files and photos etc., and did a
full re-installation of the O.S. It has taken all day and
will take several more as I have to install all of the
programmes that I use regularly.

So there really was something wrong with it!

Maybe I should just instal Windows 10 as I might need
to put some programmes in again after that.

But not tonight.

Happy New Year.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 1, 2016)

Mike said:


> This is a follow-up of my previous post about my
> PC acting up.
> 
> Last night I couldn't shut it down, even holding in
> ...



You must have a serious bug!!!


----------



## 911 (Jan 1, 2016)

*"This morning it wouldn't start, I tried a few times till
I got a message telling me that there was something
wrong with it and that I would have to do a repair."

*So, are you saying that it did finally start and then you got the message? If not, I'm trying to figure out how you would have gotten a message without it starting. What reason did it state? It didn't just read, "There's something wrong with your computer." Did it? I don't want accuse you of hitting the egg nog a little early, but.........

Maybe you could do a full system scan, if it's up and running? Or, call the mfg. and have them look inside your tower. I did a full OS startup one time and found out too late that I just needed to do an adjustment in the BIOS because of the date change. It cost me $45.00 to have HP diagnose it via the internet.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 1, 2016)

Ugh, bad luck, Mike. Hope everything is running better now.

Ain't Windows wonderful?!?


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 2, 2016)

I've had to use control-alt and delete to get the keyboard/mouse click shut down. Best to log off or switch user first so the running programs will automatically be shut down.

Also try to delete cookies manually, Run security program. Also check list of programs for a strange download or installation of a program. There are viruses that load as a program and they have to be uninstalled manually.

One last thing. Sometimes breaking the internet connection will allow shut down because the virus or program can continue to download or get updates. 

Good Luck


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 2, 2016)

My computer acted like that last year and I had a very virulent Trojan Horse. Dell had to wipe the hard drive and reinstall everything.  Big pain in the patoot.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 2, 2016)

This is old information at this point but I've been told for years most viruses set in during start up after a power down. 

Does the computer have a sleep mode so a full power up process is not necessary. Also allows for constant security software updates. Also make sure java and adobe are up to date for computer.

Could try computer maintenance software program disks(cheaper than a tech), I've only had a 50% success rate with those and they can take the better part of the day. And you have to be there to type in the occasional command.


----------



## Mike (Jan 2, 2016)

Sorry for the delay in replying, but I have been busy
trying to rescue this machine!

911, it started only as far as to tell me that I had a
problem and would need to do a recovery.

I started and under advice from the programme, I
backed up my files, then the machine took over,
a full format of C drive, after several hours or the
process, I had a working PC, "sort of".

I re-instated the backed up files, but there were
only  a few and all text, no pictures etc.

This is when I decided that I might as well go for
the windows 10, which I have done.

Luckily a few month ago I had copied my "My Documents"
to another disc, so in the end I haven't lost too much, only
a few letters and maybe some website building that I was
doing for a friend, that I will have to try and replace.

I have been adding programmes, but taking it slowly, I think
that the windows 10 must be huge as some things take a while
to get done, but I won't get upset by it all.

I can't get my old PC to spool up where I could rescue even more
stuff, I was told that sometimes when a PC has been switched off
for a while, it doesn't want to start again, but I haven't found an
answer for that yet.

If anybody has any suggestions that will help me, please feel free
to tell me what I should do/try.

Thank you for all your answers, to know that there is somebody that
I can contact, is a big help, even if it is just for a break.

Mike.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 2, 2016)

I have revived my pc when I thought it was dead and was told by the pc all files have been lost, but, that's me messing with my own pc on my own, not sure how to fix anothers via the net, but, there's always a way to get it back up even when it crashes and seems that it over and done, at least so far that's been my experience with my ancient machine even when someone told me to forgettaboutit.   I had that blue death and black screen it was a nightmare went and bought a tablet thinking I'd never use this old thing again, but, here I've been using it again for the past couple of months, the tablet get's used maybe once or twice a week or if I find myself confined to the bed for too long.   

I wish I knew how to help you from afar, it might help someone if you told us exactly what appeared on your screen, the wording sometimes provides a huge starting point for people to work with.


----------



## Mike (Jan 2, 2016)

AprilT said:


> I wish I knew how to help you from afar, it might help someone if you told us exactly what appeared on your screen, the wording sometimes provides a huge starting point for people to work with.



Thank you April, you sound like smeone after my own heart, there no
"Never, it can't be done", yes it can!

I can't remember the exact message that I got, but it was more or less
as I stated, that is a moot point now as I have had the disc re-formatted
and added a new system, but thanks for caring and answering.

Mike.


----------

